# meca 2x event april 15th columbus oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What - meca 2x event

When - Sunday april 15th 1pm - 6pm

Where - columbus motor speedway 1841 williams road columbus, oh 43207

Who - you and all your friends!

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-15-12OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

back from SBN

a word to you sq guys: ohio is pretty easy points since there aren't many sq competitors up here. COME GET YOUR POINTS!!!!!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 weeks away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

1 week away, get those points!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

almost here


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, meca 2x tomorrow. You're only a day a-way


----------

